# CD stuck inside car stero



## cjjoy (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a cd stuck in a 6 CD changer car stero in my ford focus. I can see the CD but it wont pop out. I tried to pull it out using visiting card, placing another cd below it etc... but no use.. I can push the stuck CD back 
into the player and the cd plays. Is there any other method I can use to pull that cd out??


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, usually when I have a stuck cd, removing power from the unit for a few minutes and then giving it power again will make the unit try to get a cd out even if none is there. It seems to do a better job of removing cds then the normal eject does. It might be easiest to pull the fuse for the radio then trying to take the cables off the cd changer.
This is just a suggestion, Im not sure if it will work for your cd changer or if you can even remove power to the unit.

Sometimes the unit make have to be taken part so you have better access to the cd and push it out better.

Other people might have different suggestions on what you can do also.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

If you had to you could always start pulling things apart....destruction is fun.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

if it's in a changer you can try to open the changer, if it's a head unit you could remove the unit than the top will open for you to push it out.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

indash cd changer?


----------

